# NYS Snow & Travel Expo



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 11, 2005)

Great NYS Snow & Travel Expo Nov. 4-6 at Empire State Plaza in Albany. You'll see cutting-edge equipment and apparel at great prices. Almost every resort in the Northeast plus the best mountains from out West will be exhibiting! Watch Warren Miller's film, "Impact." There will be door prizes every hour plus every paid admission receives a coupon book worth hundreds of dollars in savings throughout the winter! Visit www.edlewi.com for details.


----------



## RossiSkier (Nov 4, 2005)

This is coming to Albany starting today.  My wife and I have been going for three years now.  It has become a rite of passage to bring in the ski season.  We are looking forward to it even though we never buy anything.


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 5, 2005)

Went yesterday, picked up a pait of head edge 9.7 boots, cheap, plus i won a door prize, a sprint cell phone headset, i already have like 5 but oh well it was free, plus they served beer, mmmmmmm


----------

